# Asylum to PRP 27B



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

hello everyone.
I want to ask if it is possible to apply PRP 27B(Graduate Waiver) if I hold Asylum seeker permit. I am a graduate from SA university with qualification under critical skills. I want to apply it here in SA.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

gmakadho said:


> hello everyone.
> I want to ask if it is possible to apply PRP 27B(Graduate Waiver) if I hold Asylum seeker permit. I am a graduate from SA university with qualification under critical skills. I want to apply it here in SA.


Better to call VFS on +27 (0)12 425 3000. Call at least 3 times asking the same question to make sure you are getting a consistent answer.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

gmakadho said:


> hello everyone.
> I want to ask if it is possible to apply PRP 27B(Graduate Waiver) if I hold Asylum seeker permit. I am a graduate from SA university with qualification under critical skills. I want to apply it here in SA.




Yes, It's possible

It it isn't possible then what is? Unless if i didn't understand your question but apparently you can apply for PR/Work Visa from inside South Africa if you are using asylum paper. The courts ruled on that. I am not sure if that was your concern.

As a graduate from SA with critical skills degree, then apply for waiver because i don't think you have 5 years of post-qualification relevant experience.


----------



## jejemeneka (Aug 22, 2018)

gmakadho said:


> hello everyone.
> I want to ask if it is possible to apply PRP 27B(Graduate Waiver) if I hold Asylum seeker permit. I am a graduate from SA university with qualification under critical skills. I want to apply it here in SA.


Yes you can apply.
First you must waive your asylum seeker permit - take approximately 3 to 4 months to be granted then you will be able to submit your application to be considered for CSV/PRP 27B.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 2, 2019)

inform yourself
https://www.groundup.org.za/qanda/31/


----------

